# G:RSS: Optimized Google Reader (RSS) for the Kindle 1/2/3 (and Nook)



## Fmstrat (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been working with people in the Nook section at MobiRead (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98498) to release G:RSS-Web, a port of my Windows Phone 7 app, G:RSS (http://nowsci.com/techviews/20100612/grss-a-google-reader-rss-app-for-windows-phone-7-wp7), to the Web for use on eReaders. I know there are a number of you on this forum that don't follow the Kindle forum there, so I thought I would let every know about it.

It includes most of the features of the desktop Google Reader, plus things like hot-key support for the Kindle's keyboard.

*Details, screenshots, and the URL to access the reader can be found at:* http://nowsci.com/grss-web

*Note: Kindle 1 and 2 version is now available.*

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like a really interesting site, and I commend you for working on it. Sounds like it could be very useful for those with a K3 (I have a K2). Two problems, though:

(1) Your link above is broken. Extra quotes, I think.

(2) The first thing you see when visiting the page is a pop-up box that wants me to Tweet or share the thing on FB. First, I don't Tweet and I don't spam things on FB; second, I haven't even SEEN the page yet, so I find it a little annoying to see a pop-up asking me to do something before I even know what I'm looking at or why I should recommend it to friends. Then, the smart-aleck, "Go ahead and take without giving, I know how you are" button to make the pop-up go away -- you know, so I could actually SEE the site for the first time -- I thought was in bad taste. So I just closed the whole window instead, wouldn't want to take without giving.

JMHO, that pop-up just really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Fmstrat (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments on the quotes, fixed that.

As for the popup, sorry you feel that way.  I, like many developers, spend hours/days/weeks/sometimes months developing stuff like this for free for everyone to use.  I build traffic to my site through social avenues like Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube. I figure a popup that occurs once for each visitor and usually never again isn't too much to ask. If my humor with the button, or the act of the popup discourages some people from using something that costs absolutely nothing, then I'm sorry to hear that, but I won't be changing it.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I was a little put off by the pop up too--it's not that I begrudge developers...I have been involved in the development of some shareware applications, and I use much more than that--and if I use it, I do pay for the software, or donate, or whatever the author feels is the best way to be compensated.  That being said, the pop up appears before I even have a chance to look at what the software is or does.  Sorry, but I am not going to contribute or advocate for something until I've used it and decided that it's worth it to do so.  

Shari


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

shalym said:


> I was a little put off by the pop up too--it's not that I begrudge developers...I have been involved in the development of some shareware applications, and I use much more than that--and if I use it, I do pay for the software, or donate, or whatever the author feels is the best way to be compensated. That being said, the pop up appears before I even have a chance to look at what the software is or does. Sorry, but I am not going to contribute or advocate for something until I've used it and decided that it's worth it to do so.


That's exactly the point. Certainly, when you offer something for free, asking people to help spread the word is perfectly reasonable. But people need to be able to see what they're recommending before they can do it. It's not that a pop-up or request to spread the word is inappropriate -- it's just the cart before the horse, IMO.

I'm not saying this to argue with you or anything, I think you have a great idea and I'd like to support it and see others do the same. But I can't recommend a website/product/program before I've even seen it!


----------



## Fmstrat (Sep 14, 2010)

Everyone, the pop-up is for the blog, not the software.  The post linked happens to be part of the blog software.  Let's please stop discussing this, and keep the thread open for those who are willing to try it out.  Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You certainly have a way of endearing yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, in fact, the thread is open for any discussion about the original post, or the software, or the problems people might be having accessing it.  All are valid points of discussion of the topic, it seems to me.  Folks are just giving honest feedback on your marketing method.

Now, I didn't see a pop up forcing a FB post or tweet. . .but also don't see anything of interest to me. . . . .others may feel differently of course. 

And I'm going to move the thread to Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting as it seems a better fit there.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought I'd give it a try, since I use Google Reader on my Kindle 3 regularly. (Which has keyboard shortcuts, btw.)

I stopped at this URL: https://nowsci.com/reader/kindle3/login.php , when you asked me for my Gmail username and password. It wasn't obvious to me what you need this for. A blank page with that login and no explanation just screams phishing to me. Sorry, I wanted to try it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a caution for our members: be wary of sites that ask for your password to other sites. It can happen for legitimate reasons, but that kind of info should only be given out to trusted sites. 

Fmstrat, I suggest you explain more about what the application is doing, and why it requires that personal info - thanks.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

What about the DXs?

Gene


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just entered the website and am interested for K3.  Let us know when it is available.  No pop-ups came up for me!  I think there may be a log-in for comments to go through, but that's par for blogs getting comments.  I didn't leave a comment.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for removing the popup. Looks interesting.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

could you let me know how this is different(or better) from me using google reader as a standalone from my k3 wifi/3g? with all the GR's shortcuts, its pretty seemless, streamlined and fast. is this something for the k2? sounds interesting. thanks.


----------



## Fmstrat (Sep 14, 2010)

First off, thanks everyone for feedback thus far. Between here, some other forums, and comments on posts I'll be implementing some other sort functions, a logout button, and login explanation / privacy policy.

*Also, Kindle 1/2 Version is now available, too.*

[quote author=Jeff]
You certainly have a way of endearing yourself. Good luck.
[/quote]

I meant no disrespect by my comments. It's just difficult to build up the energy for nice formal responses when people seem unappreciative of free work due to something that's standard across the internet (see below).

[quote author=Ann in Arlington]
Well, in fact, the thread is open for any discussion about the original post, or the software, or the problems people might be having accessing it. All are valid points of discussion of the topic, it seems to me. Folks are just giving honest feedback on your marketing method.
[/quote]

Point taken, free speech makes sense everywhere, it is America after all. It's just frustrating, had I made a piece of software and hosted on Softpedia.com, download.com, or any of those sites, people most likely wouldn't have complained of the same behavior (or the million ads). Btw, thanks for moving the topic. I was unsure where to place it, since it wasn't really an "App" I didn't think it belonged there, either.

[quote author=tomatogirl]
I stopped at this URL: https://nowsci.com/reader/kindle3/login.php , when you asked me for my Gmail username and password. It wasn't obvious to me what you need this for. A blank page with that login and no explanation just screams phishing to me. Sorry, I wanted to try it.
[/quote]

This is a very good point, and seems repeated here. I am going to add a disclaimer statement on the login screen. (See the response right below this one for what actually happens on the login)

[quote author=Harvey]
Just a caution for our members: be wary of sites that ask for your password to other sites. It can happen for legitimate reasons, but that kind of info should only be given out to trusted sites.

Fmstrat, I suggest you explain more about what the application is doing, and why it requires that personal info - thanks.
[/quote]

I will certainly do as suggested. As for the actual login, a validated SSL cert (RapidSSL) is used for transmission of the username/password between the Kindle and nowsci.com. The username and password is passed along to Google's API servers via Google's SSL certs. Nothing is kept in memory or on disk of nowsci.com's servers, other than the encrypted POST data. It's just as secure as logging into Google Reader directly. If you would like to know the specifics of Google's OAuth setup for Web Applications, they can be found here: http://code.google.com/apis/accounts/docs/OAuth.html

If you use a Google Reader app in Android, Windows Mobile, etc, it's the same process.

[quote author=kb7uen Gene]
What about the DXs?
[/quote]

Other forums have reported the Kindle 3 version works for them. That being said, I've just released the 1/2 version (get to it from the device selection screen) and it may work better. I would love input, as I don't have a DX to test with. I would especially like to know if the Hot-keys from the Kindle 3 version work.

[quote author=mlewis78]
I just entered the website and am interested for K3. Let us know when it is available. No pop-ups came up for me! I think there may be a log-in for comments to go through, but that's par for blogs getting comments. I didn't leave a comment.
[/quote]

It is already available, you can access it from the URL in the post.  As for comments on the page, a log-in is not required. As for the popup, it's still there, I think people are misinterpreting (and over-reacting to) it's functionality. See the response below this one.

[quote author=Jeff]
Thanks for removing the popup. Looks interesting.
[/quote]

I actually did not remove the popup. It selects a random page view out of the first 20, or the first page view after it's been 24 hours since the first visit, and then doesn't come up again for over 90 days. It's standard functionality across tons of sites, mostly used with a "Skip this ad" button. (Thus my frustration with how this thread started, though I'm pleased to see the interest and comments since then.)

[quote author=northofdivision]
could you let me know how this is different(or better) from me using google reader as a standalone from my k3 wifi/3g? with all the GR's shortcuts, its pretty seemless, streamlined and fast. is this something for the k2? sounds interesting. thanks.
[/quote]

All articles are formatted for the Kindle screen, controls are keyboard based, even for selecting feeds or marking entire feeds read, so there is no need to use the D-PAD to get to the bottom of a list. Font's are sized properly, and any item, images, tables, videos, etc are all re-sized to fit within the proportions of the screen.

I'm not sure if you're using the mobile, iphone, or full Google Reader, but I personally found issues with all of them. Either lack of keyboard support in the mobile apps, or slow loading / side scrolling / feed incompatibilities in the desktop version.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Fmstrat: Thank you for the thorough responses. Sounds like a great project/app you're working on. Appreciate the hard work and the sincerity. Will give it a try and see how it works...Good stuff...


----------



## Fmstrat (Sep 14, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> Fmstrat: Thank you for the thorough responses. Sounds like a great project/app you're working on. Appreciate the hard work and the sincerity. Will give it a try and see how it works...Good stuff...


No problem, let me know if there are any further questions.



tomatogirl said:


> I stopped at this URL: https://nowsci.com/reader/kindle3/login.php , when you asked me for my Gmail username and password. It wasn't obvious to me what you need this for. A blank page with that login and no explanation just screams phishing to me. Sorry, I wanted to try it.


Just as a followup, the page has been updated to include our policy, a description of the login process, and a link to Google's OAuth methodology on the Google Code site. Hopefully this will alleviate any concerns. If it does not, please let me know why, as security and privacy of data is something I do not want anyone to feel worried about.

Thanks.


----------



## Fmstrat (Sep 14, 2010)

OK everyone, OpenID+OAuth (Google's Federated Login) is going live today.

*What does this mean?*
You will no longer "Log on" to G:RSS-Web. Instead you will "connect" to Google as G:RSS-Web is now a Registered Google Web App.

*How do I do it?*
Simply go to the login screen, and click the "Sign-in with Google" link. This will take you through a quick two step process:

Sign-in to nowsci.com using your Google ID
Allow G:RSS-Web to access Google Reader

*What about logging out?*
Clicking the new "Logout" link will remove the connection to Google in the session. At any point if you are still signed in to Google, clicking the "Sign-in with Google" link again will take you directly into your feeds.

You can truely "Log out" just like you would from Google Reader, by logging out of Google after G:RSS-Web.

You can permanently disconnect from G:RSS-Web and remove the authorizations by visiting your Account page on Google.

*When will it be live?*
Tonight.

*What if I have problems?*
Feel free to post here.

Thanks,
B.


----------



## ruinchristmas (Dec 15, 2010)

I just gave this a try - it is so sweet.  The keyboard shortcuts were not working on my K3 in google reader mobile.  This website is just what I needed.  I registered an account here just now. Google search brought me here when I was looking for "Kindle 3 Google Reader"


----------



## Fmstrat (Sep 14, 2010)

ruinchristmas said:


> I just gave this a try - it is so sweet. The keyboard shortcuts were not working on my K3 in google reader mobile. This website is just what I needed. I registered an account here just now. Google search brought me here when I was looking for "Kindle 3 Google Reader"


Thanks for posting. It's always great to hear positive feedback!

B.


----------

